# “Το βαλς των χαμένων ονείρων” (Μ. Χατζιδάκις)



## Theseus (Feb 10, 2018)

Είναι οι λέξεις αυτού του τραγουδιού διαθέσιμες στο Διαδύκτιο; Κατά ένα παράξενο τρόπο τα τραγούδια του μου δίνουν κάποια παρηγοριά σε αυτήν τη θλιβερή στιγμή.


----------



## Themis (Feb 10, 2018)

https://www.musicity.gr/mousiki-ent...-galani-to-vals-ton-hamenon-meta-neo-tragoudi


----------



## Lefki (Feb 10, 2018)

Μήπως αυτό εννοείς;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_prGybu9BE

Θα αποδράσουμε, δες, κάποια μέρα ξανά
Το λες και κοιτάς μακριά
Κι η ζωή απ’ τo τζάμι περνά
Σ’ ένα βαλς των χαμένων μετά.

Κι η ζωή να κυλά
Σ’ ένα βαλς των χαμένων μετά.

Σ’ το ’χα υποσχεθεί
Μου ’χες πει πως το μέλλον θα βγάλει φτερά
Το ’θελα βαθιά, μα η ζωή απ’ το τζάμι περνά
Σ’ ένα βαλς των χαμένων μετά.

Κι η ζωή να κυλά
Σ’ ένα βαλς των χαμένων μετά.

Κι η ζωή να κυλά
Σ’ ένα βαλς των χαμένων μετά.

Κι η ζωή να κυλά
Σ’ ένα βαλς των χαμένων μετά.


----------



## Neikos (Feb 11, 2018)

Θησέα, μήπως αναφέρεσαι στην «Οδό Ονείρων» και συγκεκριμένα στον πρόλογο ή τον επίλογο που μιλάει o Χατζιδάκις; Επειδή και αυτά τα κομμάτια είναι με λατέρνα, και λέω μήπως μπερδεύτηκες. Επίσης, σε ένα σιντί με τίτλο «Τα τραγούδια της Οδού Ονείρων» έχει και το «Βαλς», νομίζω, και λέω μήπως το άκουσες εκεί. Αν και δεν θυμάμαι αν υπάρχει εκεί o πρόλογος και o επίλογος με τη φωνή του Χατζιδάκι. Άκουσε λίγο αυτό και βλέπουμε:


----------



## Theseus (Feb 11, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Νείκο. Νάτοι και οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού του Μάνου Χατζιδάκη, καθώς και ο πρόλογός του και ο επίλογος χάριν πληρότητας με μια απορία για τη χρήση του μόριου "σαν", που εμένα πάντως φαίνεται αινιγματική:

Γεια σας.
Ήρθα για να σας δείξω ο ίδιος την Οδό Ονείρων.
Δεν ξεχωρίζει.
Είναι ένας δρόμος σαν όλους τους άλλους δρόμους της Αθήνας.
Είναι, ας πούμε, ο δρόμος που κατοικούμε.
Μικρός, ασήμαντος, λυπημένος, τυραννικός,
μα κι απέραντα ευγενικός.
Έχει πολύ χώμα, πολλά παιδιά,
πολλές μητέρες, πολλές ελπίδες μα και πολύ σιωπή.
Κι όλα σκεπασμένα
από έναν τρυφερό μα κι αβάστακτο ουρανό.
Εδώ σ’αυτόν τον δρόμο γεννιόνται και πεθαίνουν 
τα όνειρα τόσων παιδιών
ίσαμε την στιγμή που η αναπνοή τους
θα ενωθεί με τ’ανοιξιάτικο αεράκι του Επιταφίου 
και θα χαθεί.
Όμως την νύχτα δεν τους πιάνει ο ύπνος.
Κι όταν δεν ονειρεύονται – τραγουδούν.

Κάθε κήπος έχει
μια φωλιά για τα πουλιά.
Κάθε δρόμος έχει
μια καρδιά για τα παιδιά.

Μα κυρά μου εσύ, 
*σαν* τι να λες με την αυγή
και κοιτάς τ’ αστέρια
που όλο πέφτουν σαν βροχή;

Δώσ’ μου τα μαλλιά σου
να τα κάνω προσευχή, 
για να ξαναρχίσω
το τραγούδι απ’ την αρχή.

Κάθε σπίτι κρύβει
λίγη αγάπη στη σιωπή.
Μα ένα αγόρι έχει
την αγάπη για ντροπή.


Εδώ τελειώνει η μουσική για την Οδό Ονείρων.
Εδώ τελειώνουν τα όνειρα
που μου δανείσατε οι ίδιοι μια βραδιά
δίχως να το γνωρίζετε.
Τώρα είναι αργά
κι όλοι οι φίλοι μου έχουν αποκοιμηθεί.
Εγώ, αθεράπευτα πιστός σ’αυτόν τον δρόμο,
θα ξαγρυπνήσω ως το πρωί,
για να μαζέψω τα καινούρια όνειρα που θα γεννήσετε,
να τα φυλάξω
και να σας τα ξαναδώσω μια άλλη φορά
πάλι σε μουσική.
Καληνύχτα.

Τι σημαίνει "σαν" στα συμφραζόμενα αυτά;


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2018)

Το «Βαλς των Χαμένων Ονείρων» δεν έχει λόγια, είναι μουσική υπόκρουση ταινίας, σάουντρακ ελληνιστί. Μεταγενέστερες προσπάθειες για προσθήκη στίχων (μετά το θάνατο του συνθέτη) μάλλον αποτυχία είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου. 
Η «Οδός Ονείρων» από την άλλη, είναι μιούζικαλ (ή κάπως έτσι), και φυσικά όπως όλα τα μιούζικαλ έχει στίχο και μουσική. 
Το «σαν» που ρωτάς, Θησέα, πάει μαζί με το «τι» και άλλες ερωτηματικές λέξεις και σημαίνει «άραγε»:
Σαν τι, σαν πώς, σαν πότε
Σαν τι να λες με την αυγή: τι να λες άραγε με την αυγή; Δηλαδή αναρωτιέται τι μπορεί να λέει, είναι ρητορική ερώτηση. 

Από το Βικιλεξικό όλες οι σημασίες του σαν:
σαν και σα
(με ουσιαστικά) δηλώνει παρομοίωση: όπως, όμοια, σάμπως
το πρωί να τρως σαν βασιλιάς, το μεσημέρι σαν πλούσιος, το βράδυ σαν φτωχός
(με ουσιαστικά) δηλώνει μια ιδιότητα ψευδή ή αναληθή
συμπεριφέρεται σαν μεγιστάνας
(με ουσιαστικά ή επίθετα) δηλώνει αιτιολογία: ως
σου τα λέω αυτά σαν φίλος
(με επίθετα, ρήματα, επιρρήματα) δηλώνει αβεβαιότητα ή πιθανότητα
σαν να λες ψέμματα
(σε ερωτήσεις) άραγε, τάχα
για πες μου, σαν πότε σκέφτεσαι να έρθεις;
(σε αναφορικές παραβολικές προτάσεις) δηλώνει μια μη πραγματική ιδιότητα
μιλάει σαν να ήταν ο πρωθυπουργός
(σε αναφορικές παραβολικές προτάσεις) δηλώνει πιθανή αιτιολογία
σταμάτησε να μιλάει σαν να κατάλαβε το λάθος που έκανε
(σε ειδικές προτάσεις) ότι
έδειξε σαν να τον αναγνώρισε


----------



## Theseus (Feb 12, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, SBE, για τα διαφωτιστικά και χρήσιμα σχόλια πάνω στο «Βαλς των Χαμένων Ονείρων». Δεν ήξερα πως δεν υπήρχαν λόγια γι' αυτό το τραγούδι. Εις μάτην τα ζητούσα.
Πολλές ευχαριστίες επίσης για το λινκ στο Βικιλεξικό με όλες τις σημασίες του «σαν». Ωστόσο ο στίχος 'σαν τι να λες με την αυγή» θα πρέπει να μεταφραστεί "what, I wonder, would you be saying at dawn".
Μου αρέσει που έχεις γράψει στα ελληνικά. Μάζευε κι ας είναι ρώγες!:)


----------

